# my soap pics



## pink-north (Dec 2, 2007)

I took some new pics of my soap. Thought I'd share.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 2, 2007)

Oops. I need to figure out how to resize the photo.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice composition!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Thats beautiful! Very nice job!


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Dec 2, 2007)

*Yum!*

GAWGEOUS!


----------



## Woodi (Dec 3, 2007)

I like the pink background too!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 3, 2007)

You guys are so creative with the backgrounds and other stuff in the pic.  I need to think more about that when I am taking pics.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 3, 2007)

Actually the background is supposed to be white, but the lighting is a little off. Although the pink works for me. I never really thought of that before.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 3, 2007)

Man, that is a great pic Pink-North!  If the pic is that good, I can just imagine how your OM&H soap must be!  Nice job, 8) 

Paul....   :wink:


----------



## pink-north (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Paul. You're so very kind. I'm working on a lavender/vanilla swirl. I hope it turns out. When it's done I'll definately post more pics.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 4, 2007)

I need to get a camera, but anyway, here is my peppermint scented, turmeric colored soap.






That is, if it isn't too dark and blurry compared to that awesome pic that pink-north put up.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 4, 2007)

I like it. Looks earthy and wholesome.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 4, 2007)

Lol, how can you even see it. Oh, it looks worse than it did on my computer!


----------

